
Top Algorithms/Data Structures/Concepts every CS student should know - coder007
http://www.techiedelight.com/top-algorithms-data-structures-concepts-computer-science/
======
arkbird
Isn't this the basic curriculum of any beginner/intermediate CS course?

~~~
paulwithap
I've taken the MIT and Stanford CS intro courses, and neither of them delved
into 90% of these.

~~~
yughurt
If you mean the online intro course, you're right. If you mean the second or
third course of a c.s. degree, then you're wrong.

